
Inactivity Is Harmful, Even With Trips to the Gym - jedwhite
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/01/12/the-hazards-of-the-couch/?src=me&ref=homepage
======
anigbrowl
My stars, this is stupid. What if I sit around all day reading books or
writing in notebooks? Sedentary activity often involves looking at a screen
but is by no means the same thing.

/rant

